# ABT's on the Go.



## whtplainssmoker (Jul 13, 2012)

I had planned to make some ABTs for a Backyard BBQ when I christened my new WSM.  However, the day just had too much going on and couldn't find time to make them.  A few days later we were invited to another backyard gathering but were told they would not have a grill going because they were concerned kids could get too close to the grill (a little overprotective IMHO).  

Anyway, I wanted to smoke some ABTs but I wanted them fresh off the smoker as I heard they really don't travel well.  The solution.....I trough my Coleman Roadtrip grill into the trunk, converted it into a mini smoker (I have yet to build a mini WSM a project for another day), and smoked the ABTs in the driveway.  The results were pretty great for an improvised solution.  Here's some photos...

The RoadTrip grill usually for grilling burgers or cooking some great egg sandwiches on the griddle when we camp.








Forgot to take pictures of the ABT creation.  I cut the top off, cut them in half, scooped out the seeds and membrane with a cappucino spoon, filled the ABTs with cream cheese mixed with fresh chives, topped that with some colby-jack cheese, wrapped each with a half strip of backon and skewered them with a toothpick.

Put the ABTs on one side of the Coleman and threw some cherry chips in a tin foil container on the other.  I actually put the foil box right on the burner and melted the aluminum.  Whoops.  After I figured that out, I put it on the grill and got a decent smoke.  This photo was probably after about 25 minutes or so.







And here is the finished product.  (color is a little off b/c of the flash). 







The ABTs were a hit.  Slight smoke flavor.  A little bit of crunch with the bacon.  Would have liked to smoke them a little more, but was rushed a bit. Everyone liked them and they were not that spicy at all. Can't wait to try them on the WSM or some of the meat filled varieties.

Thanks for viewing.


----------



## jrod62 (Jul 13, 2012)

ABT's looks great :drool


----------



## whtplainssmoker (Jul 14, 2012)

For my first try at them, I thought they were great.  But, when something is wrapped in bacon it has to be good.


----------



## eppo (Jul 14, 2012)

I made my first batch, and right after they were done I put them in a zip lock plastic container, lined with foil. then left for the party, everyone loved them. 
I'm sure they taste better right off the smoker, but they travel fine.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vegassmokeout (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## mrchuckierock (May 21, 2013)

Those look great! Me and the girlfriend can't get enough of these things.


----------

